# 899+ Points for Rent - $16pp BRV, $18 VGC Grand Californian (can use these ANYWHERE right now!!!), $18 AUL Aulani, $19 VGF Grand Floridian



## benedib99

I have the following points available to rent.

BRV, $16pp - December 2021 UY (Boulder Ridge Villas)
Rent *up to 3 points (+ can borrow 25 from 2022 UY)* for reservations betwen December 1, 2021 - Jan 31, 2022 (will be selling this contract).

VGC, $18pp - August 2021 UY (Villas at Grand Californian)
Rent *up to 717  452 points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  250 banked points from 2020, 427 points from 2021

AUL, $18pp - June 2022 UY (Aulani)
Rent *up to 258* *42* *points (+ can borrow 150 from 2023 UY)* for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  258 points from 2022. (Can use 108 of these points now, if you wish!)

VGF, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Villas at Grand Floridian)
Rent *up to 665 312 points (+ can borrow 370 from 2023 UY) *for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  25 banked points from 2021, 373 points from 2022.

For VGC, VGF, AUL, _best availability_ is between 7 months and 11 months  from the date you are reading this (late-April 2022 to early-Sept 2022).  For VGC, there are minimal rooms available within 7 months of the current date.

*If you're interested in renting and I can help you, please DM me (preferred and quickest) or post below. I will respond as quickly as possible to your questions.  Please state the resort, check-in and check-out date you are looking for, room size, preferred view (if applicable) and number of people.  *

I provide a contract for rentals and use e-signatures. Payment via Zelle, Venmo or cashier's check preferred.  Payment via Paypal requires sending "friends & family" mode

If I confirm availability and you do wish to proceed, I will need the following sent via private DIRECT MESSAGE (note email, phone numbers, address can ONLY be sent via DM) so I can book the reservation and email you reservation confirmation details and a contract:
1. Email address
2. Phone Number
3. Name of all adults
4. Address of all adults.
5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrotherCraig

11/16/2021-11/21/2021
OR
11/19-11/21/2021

5 Guests
Walt Disney World Resorts Only
Anything that can accommodate on those dates.  

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sandiz08

Pm'd you. Thanks.


----------



## JennSaint

benedib99 said:


> I have the following points available to rent.
> 
> BRV, $14pp - December 2020 UY (Boulder Ridge Villas)
> Rent *up to 150 points*.  Points for use now - Nov 30, 2021.  Reservation must END NOVEMBER 30, 2021 or earlier. 150 banked points from 2019.
> 
> BLT, $18pp - February 2022 UY (Bay Lake Tower)
> Rent *up to 500 points *for reservations beginning February 1, 2022 or later.  250 banked points from 2021, 250 points from 2022.
> 
> VGC, $19pp - August 2021 UY (Villas at Grand Californian)
> Rent *up to 717* points for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  290 banked points from 2020, 427 points from 2021
> 
> PVB, $19pp - August 2021 UY (Polynesian Villas)
> Rent *up to 275* points for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  250 points from 2021.
> 
> VGF, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Villas at Grand Floridian)
> Rent *up to 665 *points for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  25 banked points from 2021, 640 points from 2022.
> 
> AUL, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Aulani)
> Rent *up to 258* points for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  258 points from 2022.
> 
> For BLT, VGC, PVB, VGF, AUL, _best availability_ is between 7 months and 11 months  from the date you are reading this (mid-April 2022 to mid-August 2022).  For VGC, there are minmal rooms available within 7 months of the current date.
> 
> *If you're interested in renting and I can help you, please DM me (preferred and quickest) or post below. I will respond as quickly as possible to your questions.  Please state the resort, check-in and check-out date you are looking for, room size, preferred view (if applicable) and number of people.  *
> 
> I provide a contract for rentals and use e-signatures. Payment via Zelle or cashier's check preferred.  Payment using Paypal requires sending "friends & family" mode
> 
> If I confirm availability and you do wish to proceed, I will need the following sent via private DIRECT MESSAGE (note email, phone numbers, address can ONLY be sent via DM) so I can book the reservation and email you reservation confirmation details and a contract:
> 1. Email address
> 2. Phone Number
> 3. Name of all adults
> 4. Address of all adults.
> 5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I sent you a PM with what I am looking for for next month thanks!


----------



## benedib99

BrotherCraig said:


> 11/16/2021-11/21/2021
> OR
> 11/19-11/21/2021
> 
> 5 Guests
> Walt Disney World Resorts Only
> Anything that can accommodate on those dates.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Sent you a DM


----------



## Sdickenson

Sent pm


----------



## brekkon

looking for any studio for 10/27-10/29/21 at WDW

Thanks for looking


----------



## benedib99

Sdickenson said:


> Sent pm


Replied to you DM!!  Thank you!!


----------



## benedib99

brekkon said:


> looking for any studio for 10/27-10/29/21 at WDW
> 
> Thanks for looking


There IS availability for the date you provided.  I can share the details with you via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10.  See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## brekkon

benedib99 said:


> There IS availability for the date you provided.  I can share the details with you via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10.  See the following link:
> 
> Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)
> 
> Thank you!!!


I have my count to 10.  Hopefully it will allow me to be Dm'd now


----------



## Warners20

We are looking for a single studio in any one of the below Disney resorts from 12/10/2021 to 12/13/2021.  Please let me know if you have anything. Thank you, LW
*1) Disney's Riviera Resort
2) Disney's BoardWalk
3) Disney's Beach Club
4) Disney's Wilderness Lodge
5) Disney's Grand Floridian
6) Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
7) Disney's Old Key West Resort
8) Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas*


----------



## jnktrips

Sent you a message!  (I hope!)


----------



## mesnowwhite

Is there any availability for a studio or 1 bedroom anywhere at WDW from 10/25/21 - 10/28/21?


----------



## benedib99

mesnowwhite said:


> Is there any availability for a studio or 1 bedroom anywhere at WDW from 10/25/21 - 10/28/21?


Sent you a DM!


----------



## abldouglass

HI!  Any studios available at GF, Poly, or BLT Feb 27-Mar 4, 2022?  2 adults and 1 child


----------



## benedib99

abldouglass said:


> HI!  Any studios available at GF, Poly, or BLT Feb 27-Mar 4, 2022?  2 adults and 1 child


Only a single night available in Studios at those three resorts during the dates specified.  Thank you!!


----------



## abldouglass

Thank you.  We are somewhat flexible in our dates and would prefer to be in the MK resort area.  Is there anything available between Feb-March for these resorts?


----------



## benedib99

abldouglass said:


> Thank you.  We are somewhat flexible in our dates and would prefer to be in the MK resort area.  Is there anything available between Feb-March for these resorts?


I can discuss broader dates with you via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## abldouglass

Great, thank you. I'm working on it-the site keeps blocking me for an hour after I make 3 posts


----------



## abldouglass

I made 10 posts.  Please DM at your convenience.


----------



## benedib99

abldouglass said:


> I made 10 posts.  Please DM at your convenience.


Sent you a DM!


----------



## BALeH

Sending pm


----------



## Faithvinson

needing one night studio at Bay Lake for october 3


----------



## Kelly12

Looking for VGF July 30- July 4

2BR. (For 2 adults and 3 kids)
Would also consider 1 BR

thanks!


----------



## benedib99

Faithvinson said:


> needing one night studio at Bay Lake for october 3


Sent you a DM!!!


----------



## benedib99

Kelly12 said:


> Looking for VGF July 30- July 4
> 
> 2BR. (For 2 adults and 3 kids)
> Would also consider 1 BR
> 
> thanks!


Sending you a DM now


----------



## benedib99

50 11 points still available through Nov 30, 2021 at $14 per point.  (Can borrow 30 more at $16 per point!)

Points still available at Grand Floridian, Polynesian Villas, Bay Lake Tower, Grand Californian, and Aulani!!!!!


----------



## benedib99

updated points.


----------



## Papatoogood

benedib99 said:


> I have the following points available to rent.
> 
> BRV, $14pp - December 2020 UY (Boulder Ridge Villas)
> Rent *up to 150 11 points*.  Points for use now - Nov 30, 2021.  Reservation must END NOVEMBER 30, 2021 or earlier. 150 banked points from 2019.
> Can also *BORROW 30 points @ $16pp *for reservations *up to 41 points*.
> 
> BLT, $18pp - February 2022 UY (Bay Lake Tower)
> Rent *up to 500 436 points *for reservations beginning February 1, 2022 or later.  250 banked points from 2021, 250 points from 2022.
> 
> VGC, $18.50pp - August 2021 UY (Villas at Grand Californian)
> Rent *up to 717* *points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  290 banked points from 2020, 427 points from 2021
> 
> PVB, $19pp - August 2021 UY (Polynesian Villas)
> Rent *up to 275 127* *points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  250 points from 2021.
> 
> VGF, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Villas at Grand Floridian)
> Rent *up to 665 329 points (86 points held for someone) *for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  25 banked points from 2021, 640 points from 2022.
> 
> AUL, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Aulani)
> Rent *up to 258* *points* for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  258 points from 2022.
> 
> For BLT, VGC, PVB, VGF, AUL, _best availability_ is between 7 months and 11 months  from the date you are reading this (mid-April 2022 to mid-August 2022).  For VGC, there are minimal rooms available within 7 months of the current date.
> 
> *If you're interested in renting and I can help you, please DM me (preferred and quickest) or post below. I will respond as quickly as possible to your questions.  Please state the resort, check-in and check-out date you are looking for, room size, preferred view (if applicable) and number of people.  *
> 
> I provide a contract for rentals and use e-signatures. Payment via Zelle, Venmo or cashier's check preferred.  Payment via Paypal requires sending "friends & family" mode
> 
> If I confirm availability and you do wish to proceed, I will need the following sent via private DIRECT MESSAGE (note email, phone numbers, address can ONLY be sent via DM) so I can book the reservation and email you reservation confirmation details and a contract:
> 1. Email address
> 2. Phone Number
> 3. Name of all adults
> 4. Address of all adults.
> 5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am looking for Grand Calif.  I have enough points but I have to wait until 7 months out, so I am sure I won't be able to get it, so I'm willing to buy points if I can make reservations now.  Couple of questions, if for some reason we cannot go on this trip, can it be refunded, do you have insurance to cover cancellations, I am looking at a 2 bedroom villa for in on May 23, 2022 out on May 27, 2022.  Thanks in advance.  Aloha.  I have Aulani DVC.


----------



## benedib99

Papatoogood said:


> I am looking for Grand Calif.  I have enough points but I have to wait until 7 months out, so I am sure I won't be able to get it, so I'm willing to buy points if I can make reservations now.  Couple of questions, if for some reason we cannot go on this trip, can it be refunded, do you have insurance to cover cancellations, I am looking at a 2 bedroom villa for in on May 23, 2022 out on May 27, 2022.  Thanks in advance.  Aloha.  I have Aulani DVC.



Happy to discuss via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## cynditech

Hi there!  Wondering if it's possible to get some Poly points transferred to me?  I think I'm around 30 or so points short for an April trip.  Thank you!


----------



## altus

Need a studio on November 19, is it available?


----------



## googs13

I know it’s probably impossible but I’m looking for Grand Californian from 11/1/21-11/7/21


----------



## JBren89639

benedib99 said:


> I have the following points available to rent.
> 
> BRV, $14pp - December 2020 UY (Boulder Ridge Villas)
> Rent *up to 150 11 points*.  Points for use now - Nov 30, 2021.  Reservation must END NOVEMBER 30, 2021 or earlier. 150 banked points from 2019.
> Can also *BORROW 30 points @ $16pp *for reservations *up to 41 points*.
> 
> BLT, $18pp - February 2022 UY (Bay Lake Tower)
> Rent *up to 500 436 points *for reservations beginning February 1, 2022 or later.  250 banked points from 2021, 250 points from 2022.
> 
> VGC, $18.50pp - August 2021 UY (Villas at Grand Californian)
> Rent *up to 717* *points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  290 banked points from 2020, 427 points from 2021
> 
> PVB, $19pp - August 2021 UY (Polynesian Villas)
> Rent *up to 275 127* *points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  250 points from 2021.
> 
> VGF, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Villas at Grand Floridian)
> Rent *up to 665 329 points (86 points held for someone) *for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  25 banked points from 2021, 640 points from 2022.
> 
> AUL, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Aulani)
> Rent *up to 258* *points* for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  258 points from 2022.
> 
> For BLT, VGC, PVB, VGF, AUL, _best availability_ is between 7 months and 11 months  from the date you are reading this (mid-April 2022 to mid-August 2022).  For VGC, there are minimal rooms available within 7 months of the current date.
> 
> *If you're interested in renting and I can help you, please DM me (preferred and quickest) or post below. I will respond as quickly as possible to your questions.  Please state the resort, check-in and check-out date you are looking for, room size, preferred view (if applicable) and number of people.  *
> 
> I provide a contract for rentals and use e-signatures. Payment via Zelle, Venmo or cashier's check preferred.  Payment via Paypal requires sending "friends & family" mode
> 
> If I confirm availability and you do wish to proceed, I will need the following sent via private DIRECT MESSAGE (note email, phone numbers, address can ONLY be sent via DM) so I can book the reservation and email you reservation confirmation details and a contract:
> 1. Email address
> 2. Phone Number
> 3. Name of all adults
> 4. Address of all adults.
> 5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not letting me DM you. I am looking for 12/31 = 1/4 if you have anything DisneyWorld area for 2 adults and 2 kids
. Thanbks in advance


----------



## cynditech

Would like to book Poly, standard view, one night - April 5th.

Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

JBren89639 said:


> Not letting me DM you. I am looking for 12/31 = 1/4 if you have anything DisneyWorld area for 2 adults and 2 kids
> . Thanbks in advance


There is partial availability.  Happy to discuss via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

googs13 said:


> I know it’s probably impossible but I’m looking for Grand Californian from 11/1/21-11/7/21


Thanks for your message.  No availability for those dates.  Grand Californian usually books up 7 months out.

If interested in booking further out, please get your message count above 10 (see post above!!).  Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

altus said:


> Need a studio on November 19, is it available?


No availability for Studios Nov 19th.


----------



## JBren89639

JBren89639 said:


> Not letting me DM you. I am looking for 12/31 = 1/4 if you have anything DisneyWorld area for 2 adults and 2 kids
> . Thanbks in advance


can you let me what days you have partial on and what resort


----------



## benedib99

Updated available point totals.  a LOT of points still available.  Very professional rental using formal contract with e-signature.  Thanks!  Have a great day!


----------



## jordan13402

looking for 3 nights at the Grand California, Dec 11 through 14th


----------



## benedib99

jordan13402 said:


> looking for 3 nights at the Grand California, Dec 11 through 14th


Sent you a DM


----------



## kmill99

Hi.  I'm pretty new to all this.... but planning a long overdue and covid-canceled family BIG Disney vaca (before the little ones lose too much magic)... anyway, we are looking into possibly renting a 5 night stay at Polynesian on either May 5th-10th, or 10th-15th (depending on cost and availability there and also at another hopeful property as we are aiming at a split 10-day stay).
We are aiming for a standard studio .
Many thanks!!!


----------



## benedib99

kmill99 said:


> Hi.  I'm pretty new to all this.... but planning a long overdue and covid-canceled family BIG Disney vaca (before the little ones lose too much magic)... anyway, we are looking into possibly renting a 5 night stay at Polynesian on either May 5th-10th, or 10th-15th (depending on cost and availability there and also at another hopeful property as we are aiming at a split 10-day stay).
> We are aiming for a standard studio .
> Many thanks!!!


Happy to discuss via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

kmill99 said:


> Hi.  I'm pretty new to all this.... but planning a long overdue and covid-canceled family BIG Disney vaca (before the little ones lose too much magic)... anyway, we are looking into possibly renting a 5 night stay at Polynesian on either May 5th-10th, or 10th-15th (depending on cost and availability there and also at another hopeful property as we are aiming at a split 10-day stay).
> We are aiming for a standard studio .
> Many thanks!!!


Polynesian is available for a May 5th check-in and May 10th check-out (5 nights for 98 points) @ $19 per point.  
Polynesian is available for a May 10th check-in and May 15th check-out (5 nights for 98 points) @ $19 per point. 

I currently have enough points to cover this reservation if interested.  If so, please DM me as soon as you are able and *provide the following* (*over DM...please do NOT post a reply here with personal information!!!*):

1. Email address
2. Phone Number
3. Name of all adults
4. Address of all adults.
5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)

Have a great day!  Thanks!  Best, Brian


----------



## tmonroe

4/14-4/18 Polynesian Villas
5 people
2 bedroom


----------



## benedib99

tmonroe said:


> 4/14-4/18 Polynesian Villas
> 5 people
> 2 bedroom


Thanks for the message!  Polynesian Villas only has studios.

For 4/14-4/18, one Polynesian Studio is 142 points.  So, two studios would be 284 points. 

If you want to DM, you need to get your message count above 10.  See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

Kelly12 said:


> Looking for VGF July 30- July 4
> 
> 2BR. (For 2 adults and 3 kids)
> Would also consider 1 BR
> 
> thanks!


There IS availability for the dates you inquired about.  I sent you a DM with the details!


----------



## dayking

Looking for PVB June 4-11 in a Studio. (2 Adults, 2 Children)


----------



## benedib99

Hi - Thanks for the message!

At Polynesian, Deluxe Studio - Standard View is available for a Saturday, June 4, 2022 check-in and a Saturday, June 11, 2022 check-out (7 nights, 106 [wrong number of points listed] points).  My Polynesian Villas points are $19 per point.

If you want to DM, you need to get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## sox21

Looking for a 1-2 bedroom for 1/9/22-1/14/22. 2 adults 3 children. Thx!


----------



## benedib99

sox21 said:


> Looking for a 1-2 bedroom for 1/9/22-1/14/22. 2 adults 3 children. Thx!


Hi - Thanks for the message!

No full availability for those dates.

If you want to look at alternate dates and DM, you need to get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lorinicolesmith35

Looking for 56 points for Poly standard studio April 8+9. It’s currently Available. Please let me know if you can help


----------



## benedib99

lorinicolesmith35 said:


> Looking for 56 points for Poly standard studio April 8+9. It’s currently Available. Please let me know if you can help


Sent you a DM!


----------



## benedib99

sox21 said:


> Looking for a 1-2 bedroom for 1/9/22-1/14/22. 2 adults 3 children. Thx!


Hi - Thanks for the message!

Saratoga Springs has a one-bedroom available for Jan 11 check-in and Jan 14 check-out.  There is also a two-bedroom available for a Jan 10 check-in and Jan 13 check-out.

If you want to look at alternate dates and DM, you need to get your message count above 10. See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## LK81

Hi,

I bought into DVC earlier this year on a small 100 point contract to get my foot in the door especially as we don't know what is going to happen with international travel by then! Hopefully the borders stay open! What's the smallest amount of BLT points you'd be willing to rent out?

I've currently managed to book 21st August 2022 - 26th August 2022 in a 2 bed standard. I had planned on borrowing the full 50% of my contract and doing a one-time point rental from member services for 21 points, but didn't read the small print that it can only be done at the 7 month mark so my choice is to either wait 4 months or look to rent from elsewhere?


----------



## American Freedom

Hi looking for
*Polynesian Studio Standard*
10/11/21 to 10/12/21
2 adults
3 kids

Thanks


----------



## American Freedom

Hi Also 

looking for
*Polynesian Studio Standard*
10/8/21 to 10/9/21
2 adults
3 kids

Thanks


----------



## benedib99

American Freedom said:


> Hi Also
> 
> looking for
> *Polynesian Studio Standard*
> 10/8/21 to 10/9/21
> 2 adults
> 3 kids
> 
> Thanks


It is available for October 12 for one night (19 points) and October 15 for one night (22 points).

Thanks!  Best, Brian


----------



## American Freedom

Thank you for checking
unfortunately we will be leaving on the 12 during the day


----------



## benedib99

Updated available points.  Still a lot of points available!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## kcinkc

Hi there!
6 adults, 1 child (under 2 yrs old)
1/13/22 - 1/17/22, 4 nights
Prefer OKW Grand Villa (or possibly 2br + Studio)
Or...Boardwalk or Saratoga Springs 2br + Studio
Any availability? Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

kcinkc said:


> Hi there!
> 6 adults, 1 child (under 2 yrs old)
> 1/13/22 - 1/17/22, 4 nights
> Prefer OKW Grand Villa (or possibly 2br + Studio)
> Or...Boardwalk or Saratoga Springs 2br + Studio
> Any availability? Thank you!


I'm sorry to report there is no availability from 1/13 - 1/17.


----------



## benedib99

Updated point totals


----------



## backfire103

Could you tell me if they show OKW studio availability 9/30-10/3? Thanks!


----------



## benedib99

updated


----------



## lockets

Hiya - Looking for Disney World Resort in Orlando. Deluxe resort preferred. Moderate OK too. 2 adults only. Studio preferred. Will consider other options if no studio. Dates are any of these in 2022:
January 15-23
January 16-23
January 14-21
January 14-23
Thank you! (and I'm working on 10 posts fyi... : )


----------



## benedib99

lockets said:


> Hiya - Looking for Disney World Resort in Orlando. Deluxe resort preferred. Moderate OK too. 2 adults only. Studio preferred. Will consider other options if no studio. Dates are any of these in 2022:
> January 15-23
> January 16-23
> January 14-21
> January 14-23
> Thank you! (and I'm working on 10 posts fyi... : )


Minimal availability for the dates you're inquiring about.  at most, 3 days in a 1-bedroom at Saratoga.  Sorry!!


----------



## mikezav

Looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom at a WDW resort for 11/14-11/21


----------



## benedib99

Only 2 nights available.  11/16 check-in, 11/18 check-out at Saratoga (68 points) or Old Key West (70 points)


----------



## lockets

benedib99 said:


> Minimal availability for the dates you're inquiring about.  at most, 3 days in a 1-bedroom at Saratoga.  Sorry!!


No worries - thank you so much for checking and such a fast response. have a great night!


----------



## The Bosa

Hey!,

Looking for 2 people 1 room (with a view is nice but doesn't matter) April 30th - May 8th either AK, CS (is it DVC?), or Boadwalk or contemporary (also not sure if DVC but ya)

Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

The Bosa said:


> Hey!,
> 
> Looking for 2 people 1 room (with a view is nice but doesn't matter) April 30th - May 8th either AK, CS (is it DVC?), or Boadwalk or contemporary (also not sure if DVC but ya)
> 
> Thank you!


Deleted


----------



## benedib99

The Bosa said:


> Hey!,
> 
> Looking for 2 people 1 room (with a view is nice but doesn't matter) April 30th - May 8th either AK, CS (is it DVC?), or Boadwalk or contemporary (also not sure if DVC but ya)
> 
> Thank you!


Happy to discuss via Direct Message after you get your message count above 10.  Animal Kingdom and Bay Lake Tower (Contemporary) are both options. 

See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

The Bosa said:


> Hey!,
> 
> Looking for 2 people 1 room (with a view is nice but doesn't matter) April 30th - May 8th either AK, CS (is it DVC?), or Boadwalk or contemporary (also not sure if DVC but ya)
> 
> Thank you!


Animal Kingdom has availability for Saturday, April 30 check-in and Sunday, May 8 check-out.  Total of 112 points required.  Happy to help you!


----------



## The Bosa

PM'ed thank you


----------



## benedib99

Updated points and cost per point!!


----------



## eeyore!

benedib99 said:


> Updated points and cost per point!!


Looking for studio (2 adults) Jan 21-Jan 26 2022 (or partial days if consecutive and if they begin with Jan 21 OR end with Jan 26)! Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

eeyore! said:


> Looking for studio (2 adults) Jan 21-Jan 26 2022 (or partial days if consecutive and if they begin with Jan 21 OR end with Jan 26)! Thank you!


all studios sold out for Jan 21 - Jan 26, with exception of a couple single nights.


----------



## davewright321

Looking for November 3rd - 8th, 2 adults and 3 kids (8,7,2). Any availability at Disney World for these dates? Thanks


----------



## AmyMac1109

Hi, could you please check the following dates at VGF:

Check-in date: 6/27/22
Check-out date: 7/1/22
# Adults: 3
# Children: 2

(Flexibility of 1 day on either side)

Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

AmyMac1109 said:


> Hi, could you please check the following dates at VGF:
> 
> Check-in date: 6/27/22
> Check-out date: 7/1/22
> # Adults: 3
> # Children: 2
> 
> (Flexibility of 1 day on either side)
> 
> Thank you!


Sent you a DM!


----------



## benedib99

davewright321 said:


> Looking for November 3rd - 8th, 2 adults and 3 kids (8,7,2). Any availability at Disney World for these dates? Thanks


Only two nights available (November 3 & 4th) at Saratoga and Key West.


----------



## benedib99

AmyMac1109 said:


> Hi, could you please check the following dates at VGF:
> 
> Check-in date: 6/27/22
> Check-out date: 7/1/22
> # Adults: 3
> # Children: 2
> 
> (Flexibility of 1 day on either side)
> 
> Thank you!


76 points for the Standard View studio.

Thanks!  Best, Brian


----------



## benedib99

updated


----------



## benedib99

updated points


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## Princess Oma

Sent you a dm about 4 people March 12-18 either in Saratoga Springs preferred or OKW preferred(? Closest to dining)
2 bedroom. Thanks.


----------



## benedib99

Princess Oma said:


> Sent you a dm about 4 people March 12-18 either in Saratoga Springs preferred or OKW preferred(? Closest to dining)
> 2 bedroom. Thanks.


Responded to your DM.  Thanks!!!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## beebee2786

I can't DM yet (I assume since I've not made enough posts despite lurking here for years and finally making my account lol), but is there any availability for AKL studio Dec 9-13 or 16-20?


----------



## lorenae

Looking for a studio (1 adult, 2 kids) Jan 24-28, anywhere in WDW.  We can add 22, 23 and/or 28 if available (I know weekends are tougher). 

We'll be there 22-29, but don't want to change hotels from the 24-28 (park days).


----------



## benedib99

beebee2786 said:


> I can't DM yet (I assume since I've not made enough posts despite lurking here for years and finally making my account lol), but is there any availability for AKL studio Dec 9-13 or 16-20?


There is no availability for either of the two sets of dates you provided.  There was only a single night available in a Studio at Saratoga.   Sorry!!!


----------



## benedib99

lorenae said:


> Looking for a studio (1 adult, 2 kids) Jan 24-28, anywhere in WDW.  We can add 22, 23 and/or 28 if available (I know weekends are tougher).
> 
> We'll be there 22-29, but don't want to change hotels from the 24-28 (park days).


Sent you a DM


----------



## beebee2786

Bummer! Thank you so much for looking for me!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## ChadGruen

Hi.  We are having a family reunion (17 total people, 9 of them grandkids 2-12 yrs old).  So, I am looking for the following:

1. 3/24-3/28, 2 bedroom suite + studio or 1 bedroom suite.
2. 3/24-3/27, 2 2-bedroom suites.

Preference of Resorts:
1. Epcot Area.
2. Magic Kingdom Area.
3. Others

We have rented many items prior.


----------



## benedib99

ChadGruen said:


> Hi.  We are having a family reunion (17 total people, 9 of them grandkids 2-12 yrs old).  So, I am looking for the following:
> 
> 1. 3/24-3/28, 2 bedroom suite + studio or 1 bedroom suite.
> 2. 3/24-3/27, 2 2-bedroom suites.
> 
> Preference of Resorts:
> 1. Epcot Area.
> 2. Magic Kingdom Area.
> 3. Others
> 
> We have rented many items prior.


Those dates are selling out QUICKLY, but I do STILL HAVE some options for you.  In order for us to correspond via Direct Message, you need to get your post count above 10.  See the following link:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

ChadGruen said:


> Hi.  We are having a family reunion (17 total people, 9 of them grandkids 2-12 yrs old).  So, I am looking for the following:
> 
> 1. 3/24-3/28, 2 bedroom suite + studio or 1 bedroom suite.
> 2. 3/24-3/27, 2 2-bedroom suites.
> 
> Preference of Resorts:
> 1. Epcot Area.
> 2. Magic Kingdom Area.
> 3. Others
> 
> We have rented many items prior.


While you get your post count up, the current 2-bedroom options for those dates are Saratoga Springs Resort, Animal Kingdom Villas-Kidani Village, Old Key West Resort.  Also available Copper Creek Cabin or Polynesian Bungalow.  Thanks!!


----------



## Omaha2021

Hi- we are looking to stay in any of the resorts from 11/6 - 11/10. 4 adults and 4 children.  Any availability for those dates?


----------



## benedib99

Omaha2021 said:


> Hi- we are looking to stay in any of the resorts from 11/6 - 11/10. 4 adults and 4 children.  Any availability for those dates?


There are no 2 or 3-bedrooms available for all 4 nights.  There are two nights available at Old Key West in a 2-bedroom (11/8-11/10).


----------



## Newmom1

Looking for 12 nights, 6/18/2022-6/30/2022….willing to start 1-2 days early or late.  Anything that’ll accommodate 2 adults and 2 children (7,9), preferably with 2 actual beds.  Thanks


----------



## senditsoarin

benedib99 said:


> Updated available point totals.  a LOT of points still available.  Very professional rental using formal contract with e-signature.  Thanks!  Have a great day!


Looking for Grand Floridian Villas week of 4/10-4/17. Not sure if I can DM yet. Will try to continue to post 10 messages.


----------



## benedib99

Newmom1 said:


> Looking for 12 nights, 6/18/2022-6/30/2022….willing to start 1-2 days early or late.  Anything that’ll accommodate 2 adults and 2 children (7,9), preferably with 2 actual beds.  Thanks


Sent you a DM!


----------



## benedib99

senditsoarin said:


> Looking for Grand Floridian Villas week of 4/10-4/17. Not sure if I can DM yet. Will try to continue to post 10 messages.


Grand Floridian only has two room types left for the dates you are inquiring about.  See below.


If you wish to discuss further or look at other dates or resorts, I'm happy to help you.  We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## Lottelicious

Hi there, don’t know if this will be more difficult. I’m local and looking for a staycation early next year. Jan/Feb for 3 weeknights at AKL studio with Savannah view and accessible/roll in shower for 2 people.
I know that makes it even harder to get.

If I need to pick dates I can but beyond flexible. Thanks!


----------



## benedib99

Lottelicious said:


> Hi there, don’t know if this will be more difficult. I’m local and looking for a staycation early next year. Jan/Feb for 3 weeknights at AKL studio with Savannah view and accessible/roll in shower for 2 people.
> I know that makes it even harder to get.
> 
> If I need to pick dates I can but beyond flexible. Thanks!


Sent you a DM


----------



## dandidib

looking for key west studio one night 12/18. Been disboards member since 2006 but don’t post so don’t have 10 posts.  If available I’ll post enough or give you my email


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## ekuchar

benedib99 said:


> I have the following points available to rent.
> 
> BRV, $16pp - December 2021 UY (Boulder Ridge Villas)
> Rent *up to 23 points (+ can borrow 25 from 2022 UY)* for reservations betwen December 1, 2021 - Jan 31, 2022 (will be selling this contract).
> 
> VGC, $18pp - August 2021 UY (Villas at Grand Californian)
> Rent *up to 717  616 points* for reservations beginning August 1, 2021 through July 31, 2022.  250 banked points from 2020, 427 points from 2021
> 
> AUL, $18pp - June 2022 UY (Aulani)
> Rent *up to 258* *42* *points (+ can borrow 150 from 2023 UY)* for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  258 points from 2022. (Can use 108 of these points now, if you wish!)
> 
> VGF, $19pp - June 2022 UY (Villas at Grand Floridian)
> Rent *up to 665 312 points (+ can borrow 370 from 2023 UY) *for reservations beginning June 1, 2022 or later.  25 banked points from 2021, 373 points from 2022.
> 
> For VGC, VGF, AUL, _best availability_ is between 7 months and 11 months  from the date you are reading this (late-April 2022 to early-Sept 2022).  For VGC, there are minimal rooms available within 7 months of the current date.
> 
> *If you're interested in renting and I can help you, please DM me (preferred and quickest) or post below. I will respond as quickly as possible to your questions.  Please state the resort, check-in and check-out date you are looking for, room size, preferred view (if applicable) and number of people.  *
> 
> I provide a contract for rentals and use e-signatures. Payment via Zelle, Venmo or cashier's check preferred.  Payment via Paypal requires sending "friends & family" mode
> 
> If I confirm availability and you do wish to proceed, I will need the following sent via private DIRECT MESSAGE (note email, phone numbers, address can ONLY be sent via DM) so I can book the reservation and email you reservation confirmation details and a contract:
> 1. Email address
> 2. Phone Number
> 3. Name of all adults
> 4. Address of all adults.
> 5. Name and age of all children up to 17 y/o (specify age, including infants)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Polynesian 5/14/22-5/19/22
Standard View
2 adults 1 child


----------



## benedib99

ekuchar said:


> Polynesian 5/14/22-5/19/22
> Standard View
> 2 adults 1 child


Hi !  I can help you with this.  

If you wish to discuss and book, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ekuchar

benedib99 said:


> Hi !  I can help you with this.
> 
> If you wish to discuss and book, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:
> 
> Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)
> 
> Thank you!!!


Great! Just got my count up to 10 - I believe I need to wait another day for my messaging to become active but will reach out once available. Thanks!


----------



## benedib99

bump


ekuchar said:


> Great! Just got my count up to 10 - I believe I need to wait another day for my messaging to become active but will reach out once available. Thanks!


You should be able to send me a DM in a few hours!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## lorinicolesmith35

Hi, I need November 30 and a standard studio  at the poly. I was just told a person was dropping it so I didn’t know if you could jump on right now and grab it for me. adding  onto an reservation. Ready to pay now


----------



## senditsoarin

Looking for villa at gf week of 4/10-4/17. 2 adults and 2 children. I don’t have 10 post yets I believe.


----------



## benedib99

senditsoarin said:


> Looking for villa at gf week of 4/10-4/17. 2 adults and 2 children. I don’t have 10 post yets I believe.


Happy to help you!  Not sure what room type you are looking for.  Studios are sold out at VGF that week.  1-bedroom is available and is 468 points.

If you wish to discuss and book we can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## travelbel

Looking for OKW 2 bedroom over Christmas. Anywhere from 12/17 to Jan 2. At least 7 nights.


----------



## benedib99

travelbel said:


> Looking for OKW 2 bedroom over Christmas. Anywhere from 12/17 to Jan 2. At least 7 nights.


Sent you a DM


----------



## Ldisneygraham

Looking for:
poly standard view studio
May 18-21, 2022


----------



## benedib99

Ldisneygraham said:


> Looking for:
> poly standard view studio
> May 18-21, 2022


Hi - I can help you with this!!!  Sent you a DM!


----------



## Steveburnsred

Looking for 11/2/21 to 11/7/21 in any studio for WDW - thanks!


----------



## benedib99

Steveburnsred said:


> Looking for 11/2/21 to 11/7/21 in any studio for WDW - thanks!


I'm sorry but everything is sold out of those dates, except for 1 night here or 1 night there!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Hi...
Looking for Boardwalk Deluxe studio July 30 - August  1st.

Thank you

Abby


----------



## benedib99

Abigail Broughton said:


> Hi...
> Looking for Boardwalk Deluxe studio July 30 - August  1st.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Abby


Sent you a DM


----------



## Brucerob1962

aNY STUDIO IN FEBRUARY? ANYWHERE? NEED 7 NITES ..DATES FLEXIBLE


----------



## benedib99

Brucerob1962 said:


> aNY STUDIO IN FEBRUARY? ANYWHERE? NEED 7 NITES ..DATES FLEXIBLE


The most that is available in a studio is 4 nights at Old Key West.

f you wish to discuss further or look at other dates or room types, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dahliap

Hi, looking for anything 12/8/21 - 12/18/21 
Or between 12/12/21- 12/18/21. 
Would prefer Boulder Ridge and studio, 2 people. 
Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

No Studios available at ANY resorts in December.  Just one night here or there.

Boulder ridge is entirely sold out in December.  Thanks!


----------



## dustindh

Any chance on stays at either WDW or the GC in DL for Oct 28/29-Nov 1st? Trying to make a last minute Disney trip to either coast for Halloween!


----------



## benedib99

dustindh said:


> Any chance on stays at either WDW or the GC in DL for Oct 28/29-Nov 1st? Trying to make a last minute Disney trip to either coast for Halloween!


Sent you a DM.


----------



## debsister

Looking for a 2 bedroom BCV 321 points 1 week stay for 6 people


----------



## TheRealMoana

Aloha,
Looking for anything week of Christmas 12/23-28 for VGC. 2 adults 2 kids. Thank you!


----------



## benedib99

debsister said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom BCV 321 points 1 week stay for 6 people


Hi ! What dates?


----------



## benedib99

TheRealMoana said:


> Aloha,
> Looking for anything week of Christmas 12/23-28 for VGC. 2 adults 2 kids. Thank you!


Hello!  VGC is sold out for the next 5 months!


----------



## debsister

benedib99 said:


> Hi ! What dates?


Feb 5-12.  Would actually prefer 2 studios if they are available


----------



## benedib99

debsister said:


> Feb 5-12.  Would actually prefer 2 studios if they are available


Happy to share options with you.  

If you wish to discuss, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

bump


----------



## benedib99

Bump


----------



## ipoohbear626

Sent pm


----------



## G.Napoli886

Pm sent.


----------



## Dahliap

Hi, I'm looking for BRV for 05/13/22 - 05/21/22, studio or 1 bedroom for 2 people. Thank you


----------



## benedib99

Dahliap said:


> Hi, I'm looking for BRV for 05/13/22 - 05/21/22, studio or 1 bedroom for 2 people. Thank you


I am happy to help you with this.  The studio is not available on 5/13, but is available 5/14 - 5/21 (or 5/22 if you wish).  The 1 bedroom is available for 5/13 - 5/21, but is 150 points more than the studio.  

I can help you as soon as you can DM (should be soon since you have 10 messages!).


----------



## Nolawick00

Hello, I'm inquiring with 2 options if you could let me know if available.

4/13/22 - 4/20/22
4 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
2 bedroom, BWV, BCV, BLT, BCV

4/13/22 -4/20/22
2 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
Studio, Poly

The dates can be flexible, anywhere from the beginning of April up to the 20th, 7 nights.

Thank you


----------



## NSalter

Hello,  

I'm fairly new here, but my message count is at 10 as of this morning so I think I should be able to receive DMs.  I'm looking for VGF standard view studio for next Sept 2022 (either 9/9 - 9/15 or 9/16 - 9/22).  I realize the second date option doesn't open until this Saturday, so for now we can start looking at the first date range for availability.  

2 adults, 3 kids (11, 8 and 6)

Let me know what you think, and thanks!

Nikki


----------



## miagirl831

looking for 1 bedroom BLT, BCV, BWV, or POLY studio 12/20-12/22
3 adults, 2 kids


----------



## benedib99

Nolawick00 said:


> Hello, I'm inquiring with 2 options if you could let me know if available.
> 
> 4/13/22 - 4/20/22
> 4 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
> 2 bedroom, BWV, BCV, BLT, BCV
> 
> 4/13/22 -4/20/22
> 2 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
> Studio, Poly
> 
> The dates can be flexible, anywhere from the beginning of April up to the 20th, 7 nights.
> 
> Thank you


Hi - I'm happy to help you.  For option 1, none of those 3 resorts has a 2 bedroom available for the dates you are inquiring about.  A 2-bedroom is available at Old Key West, Animal Kingdom Kidani, or Saratoga Springs.

For option 2, the only studios with availability for all your dates are Saratoga Springs, Animal Kingdom Kidani.  Polynesian is only available for 5 of your nights, with a 4/13 (or earlier) check-in and a 4/18 check-out.

f you wish to discuss further or look at other dates or room types, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------



## benedib99

miagirl831 said:


> looking for 1 bedroom BLT, BCV, BWV, or POLY studio 12/20-12/22
> 3 adults, 2 kids


Apologies, but there are no 1-bedrooms available for these dates.


----------



## benedib99

NSalter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm fairly new here, but my message count is at 10 as of this morning so I think I should be able to receive DMs.  I'm looking for VGF standard view studio for next Sept 2022 (either 9/9 - 9/15 or 9/16 - 9/22).  I realize the second date option doesn't open until this Saturday, so for now we can start looking at the first date range for availability.
> 
> 2 adults, 3 kids (11, 8 and 6)
> 
> Let me know what you think, and thanks!
> 
> Nikki


I am happy to help you with this reservation, for either date range.  You should be able to DM later this evening.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## benedib99

Nolawick00 said:


> Hello, I'm inquiring with 2 options if you could let me know if available.
> 
> 4/13/22 - 4/20/22
> 4 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
> 2 bedroom, BWV, BCV, BLT, BCV
> 
> 4/13/22 -4/20/22
> 2 adults, 1 toddler, 1 6 month old
> Studio, Poly
> 
> The dates can be flexible, anywhere from the beginning of April up to the 20th, 7 nights.
> 
> Thank you


You should be able to Direct Message around 11am today.  I looked at availability again today for the dates you shared, so happy to provide more specifics once you can DM.  Thanks!!!


----------



## woodjo282

Looking for anywhere for October 23rd, 2021. 2 adults. Prefer Grand Floridian.


----------



## benedib99

woodjo282 said:


> Looking for anywhere for October 23rd, 2021. 2 adults. Prefer Grand Floridian.


There is a studio available at Copper Creek, at the moment. 

If you wish to discuss further or look at other dates or room types, I'm happy to help you. We can discuss over DM, but you'll need to get your count above 10:

Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)

Thank you!!!


----------

